# big tree



## forestryworks (Sep 15, 2008)

not me, thought i'd share

is it ponderosa or sugar pine?


----------



## Humptulips (Sep 15, 2008)

I'd say Douglas Fir.


----------



## tomtrees58 (Sep 15, 2008)

wear is that tree you are under water tom trees


----------



## 056 kid (Sep 15, 2008)

Hay you got me on camera!!



















I WISH looks like a big doug ir but could be a ponderosa. Need to see farther up for my east coast arss to know LOL


----------



## slowp (Sep 15, 2008)

I suspect it is a sugar pine. Does it have big cones? What do the needles look like? I'm not wearing my glasses either.


----------



## RPM (Sep 15, 2008)

Post should be titled F***ing Big Tree!! (can I say F***ing on AS??)

Nice.....:greenchainsaw:


----------



## joesawer (Sep 15, 2008)

The guy on the saw looks kind of like Jess M. but I can't see his face good enough. If it is him it explains why the tree looks so big, he is kinda short, but a tough old turd.
Where did you find the pic and do you have any more info on it?


----------



## Rookie1 (Sep 15, 2008)

No your not allowed to say f*** on AS This is a wholesome family forum.


----------



## forestryworks (Sep 15, 2008)

joesawer said:


> The guy on the saw looks kind of like Jess M. but I can't see his face good enough. If it is him it explains why the tree looks so big, he is kinda short, but a tough old turd.
> Where did you find the pic and do you have any more info on it?



joel, i can't remember where i found it - google images is the general area...
i went through 19 pages to find it in its original context, but no luck

wish i had saved the link


----------



## forestryworks (Sep 15, 2008)

slowp said:


> I suspect it is a sugar pine. Does it have big cones? What do the needles look like? I'm not wearing my glasses either.



my guess was sugar pine based on the size...

but the cones and needles are a no go


----------



## joesawer (Sep 15, 2008)

It may be an old growth douglas fir (probably), ponderosa, or jeffry, but it is for sure no sugar pine.


----------



## stihlloggin (Sep 15, 2008)

I'd say an old ponderosa or around here we call them yellow pine.


----------



## forestryworks (Sep 15, 2008)

there's a sugar pine...

now i'm gonna go with jeffrey pine or ponderosa


----------



## KindlingKing (Sep 15, 2008)

joesawer said:


> It may be an old growth douglas fir (probably), ponderosa, or jeffry, but it is for sure no sugar pine.



That is not a doug fir. The bark is wrong. If it has short squat pine-cones with sharp points around the perimeter (sharp tipped bracts), it is a ponderosa. If the points angled down and don't stick you when you roll the pine cone between two hands, it is a jeffry. If the pine cones are long (1+ feet) it is a sugar pine. I've seen all three species get that size. You have to be able to see the needles, pine cones or branches to get a definitive I.D. but all three are great trees for lumber or firewood.


----------



## forestryworks (Sep 15, 2008)

KindlingKing said:


> That is not a doug fir. The bark is wrong. If it has short squat pine-cones with sharp points around the perimeter (sharp tipped bracts), it is a ponderosa. If the points angled down and don't stick you when you roll the pine cone between two hands, it is a jeffry. If the pine cones are long (1+ feet) it is a sugar pine. I've seen all three species get that size. You have to be able to see the needles, pine cones or branches to get a definitive I.D. but all three are great trees for lumber or firewood.



aren't jeffrey and ponderosa considered closely related?


----------



## Burvol (Sep 15, 2008)

stihlloggin said:


> I'd say an old ponderosa or around here we call them yellow pine.



Exactly.


----------



## stihlloggin (Sep 15, 2008)

heres a ponderosa pine from the state sale i'm on now


----------



## joesawer (Sep 16, 2008)

Ponderosa and jeffry are very simular, The only way I can tell the apart is by the cones. Gentle jeffry and pricklie ponderosa.
The only doug fir we have around here is long cone doug fir. The bark from a big second growth is much different from an old growth. The second growth is much darker and more ribbed. The old growth is much smoother and lighter. Here is a good example in posts 32 and 33 http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?t=42848&page=3&highlight=great+pnw


----------



## rbtree (Sep 16, 2008)

Ponderosa, unless large Jeffrey Pine have similar bark.


----------



## Backwoods (Sep 16, 2008)

Looking like Jeffery. 
Sure aint no Doug fir. 
Needle cluster are also different between ponderosa and Jeffery one has 3 one has 5 needles to a cluster both trees grow in this area a long with the more predominate Doug fir.


----------



## Lumberjacked (Sep 16, 2008)

God I would love to fell one of those! Awesome pics


----------



## Tree Sling'r (Sep 17, 2008)

rbtree said:


> Ponderosa, unless large Jeffrey Pine have similar bark.



Yep, it's a Ponderosa, but I call em' yellow pine.


----------



## Jacob J. (Sep 18, 2008)

+1- Jeffery have different bark plates.


----------



## KindlingKing (Oct 27, 2008)

forestryworks said:


> aren't jeffrey and ponderosa considered closely related?



I believe so. Its been a long-time since I studied them. They are held to be different species and have different morphology (pinecone bracts as an example) but superficially are almost identical looking.


----------

